# and this, boys and girls, is why you check your backgrounds carefully!



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2018)

Part of a series from a recent shoot for a local auto dealer.  I was setting up the lighting for this shot and somehow completely missed the object that really does NOT belong in a "Meet your mechanic" photo.... 






Fortunately I did notice and remove it eventually, and NO, Dan is NOT someone who likes having his photo taken!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 30, 2018)

What, doesn't everybody have a banana handy??


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2018)

Yeahbut of course they do, however... that's an SAE banana; this is a Subaru dealer, and they're METRIC!


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 30, 2018)

What????? No naked women pinups in a garage???? Hmmm................ LOL


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 30, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> What????? No naked women pinups in a garage???? Hmmm................ LOL



You beat me too it


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 30, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> You beat me too it



Obviously not a shop we are accustomed to!!!


----------



## Braineack (Mar 30, 2018)

just caption it "banana for scale."


----------



## Braineack (Mar 30, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> What????? No naked women pinups in a garage???? Hmmm................ LOL



google Pirelli calendar.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 30, 2018)

Braineack said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > What????? No naked women pinups in a garage???? Hmmm................ LOL
> ...



Oh yuk!!!!! 2018 is horrible!!!!!!!!!!!!  What this has to do with tires, racing, or anything mechanical must have gone over my head. Give me the good old days with the likes of Vargas, Berardinis, Stephenson, Brand and others.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 30, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > smoke665 said:
> ...


Businesses don't sell product anymore. They do social issues and donate profits.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 30, 2018)

the banana DOES add a certain appeal, or a-peel, to the image.  You might be able to sell it to more customers that way.  How about thinking about adding visual effects to the background to sell more copies than just the main subject ??   hahahaha


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > smoke665 said:
> ...


What the hell????


----------



## RowdyRay (Mar 30, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> What????? No naked women pinups in a garage???? Hmmm................ LOL



That's what I expected. Kind of bummed. Lol.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2018)

RowdyRay said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > What????? No naked women pinups in a garage???? Hmmm................ LOL
> ...


It is a Subaru dealership....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 30, 2018)

The banana doesn't bother me. Those eyes, however...


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The banana doesn't bother me. Those eyes, however...


Yeah...  somehow I don't think that will be going to the client!


----------

